# CONCERN ABOUT A-BOMB EFFECT ON BEER



## fubar57 (Aug 4, 2016)

Everyone can relax now....

U.S. Explodes Atomic Bombs Near Beers To See If They Are Safe To Drink


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2016)

Well, after the bang, there'd be b*gg*r all else to do, so might as well get smashed !!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2016)

Well at least that's that question sorted then...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2016)

Dang, so no glowing beer...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hyperglow Caffeinated Beer


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2016)

huh....soooooo

Does this mean you can write your name in the snow, at night, without the benefit of a street light?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

